# D. vittatus



## killimike (Jun 21, 2011)

*D. vittatus - no pics as I can't upload them *

Here are a few pics of my vittatus. They seem lighter in colour than most I have seen, and their dorsal stripe much more broken.

Pair






Male





Female





Female





I love these tiny little guys, they are really active, even if heaps unco when trying to catch crickets.


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing images of your little geckos. They look great.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful D.vittatus. Do you have any photos of the enclosure?

I only have experience with D.granariensis, D.galeatus and Lucasium stenodactylum (formerly Diplodactylus) but D.vittatus have always been on the to-get list.


----------



## Torah (Jun 23, 2011)

nawww I love geckos


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice mate, I need to add some Diplo's to my collection soon I think


----------



## killimike (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers guys 

These gex have definitely made me wanna get some more diplos already! I heartily recommend them. Mine at least are out often, and they are very compact little guys. 

I will take a pic of the enclosure, but it's very simple. 9L tub from Bunnings, a few mm of sand in the bottom and a few peanut butter lids and half toilet rolls as hides. I mist the cool end every second night or so, usually the gex will come over and lick the walls as soon as I put the lid back on 

Do you still have those other diplos Rocket?


----------



## Rocket (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't kept the _L.stenodactylum _in ages as I only had a single male. I recently sold all of my _D.g.granariensis _and only have three _D.galeatus _left.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 24, 2011)

I have some D.vittatus, they are nice geckos. Do you know the locality of these "D.vittatus".


----------



## killimike (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahh, that's a shame Rocket, I am getting a bit gecko mad, and I would love another Diplo (or ex diplo like damaeum etc) 

I do not know the locality of these guys, but I was presuming that these kinda features might well be linked where abouts they come from in their natural range. I'd love to get some darker, more solidly striped vittatus, or some from a known locality too. Do you know of any locality specific populations in captivity GeckPhotographer? Maybe Danny Brown will have some...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not know of any locality specific populations in captivity, I really wish I did, I might get some if I did. The features in these species have been shown to be extremely variable at all locations of there range. That said I have noticed the ones near me which are some of the most Eastern populations there are are extremely dark with almost gold completely unbroken lines, and the more arid ones lighter brown stripes on brown.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 25, 2011)

They are great geckos to keep, they were the first gecko I caught as a kid many years ago... I found a pair of them under a log that was around our camp fire.... iI'm lucky enough to have plenty of them living around the suburb that I live...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Jason, would you agree with the colours I earlier posted about these eastern ones, I have not seen particularly many of them but as they are apparently in plenty in your suburb I thought you might have seen more?


----------



## JasonL (Jun 25, 2011)

They seem pretty standard in those pics, they can vary quite alot, even within the one area / population.. I got some off Danny Brown some years back and bred a stack of them, they were pretty light then, I recently saw some decendents of that line and they were lighter again. I found that captive bred animals outbreed WC ones 10/1.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm very interesting.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice couple of Geckos there Killimike, 

Bit of useless information for ya...there's a name for a Lightning pattern on the back of Japanese Koi called Inazuma  maybe you could call your line of Stony's that.


----------



## killimike (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for that info guys! The colour form up your way sounds beautiful GP, any pics? I'm gonna have to go see if I can't see these guys in the wild some time.

Cheers Smithers! I was never heaps into koi, but I'm coming to appreciate them more. That does sound like a cool name for a line, that I might one day develop


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 26, 2011)

Ooops thought I posted this already hours ago.  

I only have some not so good pics from the ones I have found up my way and looking at them the line seems a little duller than I remember which could be my memory or the effect of the camera. Anyway here is a pic. But as Jason said they are variable and I would have assumed all the Sydney basin ones to look like those just a little bit north, so perhaps it is just a few individuals who were the colour I saw, perhaps even how light or dark they are is based on day and night time colour change.... I have not seen nearly enough to really know.


----------



## killimike (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice pic! It does sound like they are very variable even in one location and time of day.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are my two, I think both are girls, took shots of both vents but only one appears to have uploaded they both look the same anyway. Not sure what locale they are from but think they might both actually be from different locales. 
Gecko 2




Gecko 2




Gecko 1





By the way yes Gecko 2 is looking quite thin at the moment because it is coming into winter and eating less, but for some reason it would never get fat anyway, even when I was packing them with food in summer.


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 27, 2011)

wow do you no if they are avalible in perth they are amazing !


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about these in particular but D.granariensis may be, not sure who you might need to ask though.


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 27, 2011)

wow do you no if they are avalible in perth they are amazing !

ohk cheers


----------



## Rocket (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether these should be posted in a separate thread or here as my intention is not to hijack the thread and its original topic...

....but I thought I'd throw in some Diplodactylus galeatus. These are stunning, very hungry geckos that unfortunately, I only keep three of at the moment. The female did lay two eggs around six-months ago but they proved infertile.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

I loooove these guys that last pics a cracking critter,....good luck with the breeding this yr


----------



## Rocket (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure you and I can work out trade possibilities Smithers... .

Theres a few I'm in need of that I know you own


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice geckos, I love the Helmeted, like the beautiful D.pulcher but without the really annoying thin nose. (Just in my opinion I don't like the appearance of D.pulchers' nose. )


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful helmeteds Rocket! By all means post pics  I too wish you luck in breeding them... You have very refined gecko aesthetics GP! 

It's interesting that you say they are hungry Rocket, my vittatus always seem keen on crickets, but are hopeless at catching them. I haven't trialled it systematically yet, but it looks like putting the crix in the fridge first helps. For the first time last night I saw the female strike at a cricket, and mistakenly get the male's tail! She let go after a sec and neither seem worse for wear.

I dunno if it's been mentioned, but Danny Brown's new site has some beautiful photos of dark, high contrast vitattus, that were taken by Moloch, so the same pics may well be on APS somewhere.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 28, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread. I will post pics of Rocket's Western Stones that have just come into my collection. I have wound the heat back up on them and they are going off their heads eating crickets.
Rocket i wish we could have the helmeteds here, they look sensational.


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love some more pics!

Freeloader, Mexicans can't keep galeatus? Makes no sense. Of course, they are on the more advanced licence in NSW, which also makes no sense. So they are off limits to me for a while yet.  As are your lovely granariensis! I'll content myself with pics...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 28, 2011)

When I get tubs up and running that work for these kinds of geckos I might get some Helmets, and anyone know if Lucasium steindachneri are out there? Do you have advice on how to build tubs that house these guys, seeing as they are semi arboreal? 

Probably will not get into vittatus themselves for a while though.


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Danny Brown has most of these guys I believe, tho probably not regularly available.

All the enclosures I have seen on here and youtube etc have essentially treated vittatus, galeatus, steindachneri, damaeum, stenodactylus etc as terrestrial and just had hides, I remember some having some basic decorations like a rock or branch in there, but they weren't an essential part of the decor. YMMV.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha what I mean is more along the line of them escaping if not having a fitted top, i.e. enclosed like Nephrurus are as they cannot climb.

I might look into the Danny Brown ones but I like picking up animals not freighting etc.


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh duh, sorry  Yeah, apparently you can't just have an open top like with nephrurus, as these guys are semi-arboreal and can climb, but aren't as bad as Oedura or Strophurus. So I have heard. So an enclosed tub system should be fine, with fitting lids. Or small Reptile One terraria or exoterras I guess.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 28, 2011)

Wondering about making open style sliding tubs that slide into close fitting flat plastic with drilled holes. Regardless it is a little while till I can get my class two so this is just advance planning, would love to see more pictures, geckos, cages whatever.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 28, 2011)

In regards to the Helmeteds, they indeed like to climb. I regularly see them running vertically and horizontally along the plastic walls of their tubs and see their dried faeces up near the lid complete with skin-marks. I'm not sure how they'd go climbing glass but to me, ventilated lids are essential.


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh, that's interesting Rocket! Always better safe than down a cute gecko.

I think SpongeBob may have referred to keeping arboreal geckos in sliding-tub racks, I think it was in a DIY rack thread of his.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 29, 2011)

These are 3 of the 5 i recently got from Rocket. Adult male, female and juv.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you're happy with them mate.

They are productive geckos and I'm sure you've noticed, eat heaps!


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 29, 2011)

Very happy thanks mate. Once i had them on heat a few days they were running around smashing crickets. They are a gecko that i haven't kept before, so i look forward to seeing how they go.


----------



## killimike (Jun 29, 2011)

They are beaut little fellas! Hope they are as productive as they are cute.


----------



## GeckoArk (Aug 11, 2012)

Are any of you guyes looking to sell any of these guyes or potential hatchies soon?


----------

